# Viruses Are Not Contagious



## John Galt (Nov 19, 2021)

*Viruses Are Not Contagious*
a thread by John Galt with data collected from all over

*


*



This thread is about the myth of contagion, or how we’ve been lied to about how sickness works.


*If viruses aren’t contagious, then what are they?*


Viruses, more suitably just illness, is the body’s way of cleansing material that is dead, decaying, weak, or useless. To put it more simply, viruses are a cleansing soap that the body sends out when it feels it needs to be cleaned out. For many people, this is a yearly event, better known as “the flu”. At roughly the same time every year, people who eat largely the same diet (and not a good one at that) come down with a cleansing ritual that ranges from light cold to brutal wipeout. This is one of the first things that contributes to the myth of contagion — that, because we get sick around the same time each yeah, it must be spread by germs. Strangely enough, millions upon millions of people within close range of the sick never get their turn of the “contagious flu” and simply carry on. Do they have impenetrable immune systems (another myth) or have they just eaten a little better and kept their bodies in better shape? You decide.

_Viruses are DNA specific “car washes” for the body._ This is precisely why vaccines wouldn’t work even in a world where contagion was real. Because they are specific to your DNA, you cannot take the cells of another being and use them to fight your virus. That is not how it works. Your virus, your sickness, is _specific to you_. It has run a diagnostic test on your body, accounted for what needs to be purged, and taken action. As a result, you discard those toxins. Toxins are pushed out in sweat, tears, snot, spit, feces, urine, and vomit. Anything that is stuck is shaken loose by a cough. That’s what coughs are generally for. When the virus runs its course, you feel new again. Your body is fresh. It has given you another chance to eat better, get sun, get exercise, and comply with its requirements for good living.


*But I have been around sick people and then gotten sick?*


In addition to the above, it is crucial to know this as well. Viruses will many times function in the same way as a yawn. When we witness someone who is sick, our body begins to evaluate itself as well. When it sees someone who is sick, it performs little scans to decide if it too should kick on the virus switch and clear out decaying cells. If the decay isn’t enough to justify a full-on virus, it leaves you alone. If it finds enough damage to get fully sick, it will do so. This is where the rest of contagion myths come from. Sometimes you yawn on your own, sometimes its brought on by seeing someone else yawn. Are yawns contagious? How about when we subconsciously mimic the body language of another? Is that contagion as well?


*Science itself doesn’t even support the idea of “contagion”.*


In fact, there has not been a single study to prove the existence of a virus “spreading”. The question is how does a virologist know there’s the existence of a virus and then know that it causes disease. Every human being on the planet should know the answer to that. Every medical doctor, virologist and scientist. The problem is almost nobody does. Contagion has STILL yet to be proved.

In the entire history of the published medical research, there is not one so-called pathogenic disease-causing virus that has ever been found in one bodily fluid of one person. Not HIV, Ebola, Zika and SARS-CoV-2. Do you disagree with that? Present a paper proving such and explain the process fully. You’d be the first in all of mankind to do so.


*So what are they publishing then?*


Here’s how they do it. They take the fluid of a sick person. They filter it, which is not purification. They have filtered snot. They mixed that with gentamicin, amphotericin, which are two nephrotoxic antibiotics. They mix that with fetal calf serum. They inoculated that on monkey kidney cells. The kidney cells break down. They see particles that we now know are broken down kidney cells and they say, “That’s the virus.” That nonsense, which many have proven happens without the addition of any snot from anybody.

Dr. Tom Cowen has done the above experiment in the exact same way but without the snot. It came out the exact same way. Cowen says, “The whole idea is a misconception. It’s what happens when your tissues break down. They break down and form particles. This is an out-fection, not an infection. It’s what happens if you blow up your house, you get little bits of paper. Nobody thinks the little bits of paper infected your house.”

And how about those pesky variants? The California Health Department, in writing, said, “We have no analysis whatsoever of any Delta variant.” This is a spell. It’s an anti-scientific hoax.


*Why such a massive lie?*


A combination of labcoats not understanding as much as they think + the pharmaceutical industry. The pharma industry would not exist as it does without the myth of contagion. Think of how much money they would lose if the world had at once realized that viruses are self-generated and not spread? Would the government ever allow that? Not a chance. Medicine, outside of military and other laundering, is one of their biggest cash cows. If a lie is as profitable to them as the virus one has been, you better believe they are going to push it for as long as it’ll run.

In a world where viruses are seen as non-contagious, vaccines and other preventatives wouldn’t exist. There would be no real need for antibiotics outside of a few things. (Antibiotics are bad, that’s a whole other thread.) They would hemorrhage so much money that they probably could not exist. It’s a lie that is necessary to their existence.


*Assuming I believe this all, now what?*


Now you live in peace. Stop washing your hands every minute, stop hand sanitizing, stop over-cleaning your house with chemicals that sterilize its natural state. You don’t have to get a needle every year, for anything, ever. You eat better and you rarely get sick. When you do get sick, you realize that it’s just your body’s method of discarding bad material. You realize that afterwards, you feel like a new and better person. You have just cast away cells that held you back. Maybe it happens yearly, or it doesn’t. Maybe you’ve eaten poorly your whole life and you get sick a couple times to get rid of all the toxins. Maybe you ate pretty well and you only get sick once and never again. But you certainly won’t get as sick as you used to when you believed the lie. Your body will live in peace.


__________________________________________

*Additional questions that most will ask:

What about the Black Plague? *

If you’re here on Stolen History, you should probably consider the fact that history, especially of that long ago, is generally inaccurate. If the Middle Ages happened as we are told, and the Black Plague did occur, are we sure exactly how and why it did? It is not a time period best known for its record keeping.

My personal belief is that the Black Plague is sold as foundation for the worship of Pharma. It is there as a landmark for the “viruses are contagious” crowd, as something they can point to and say “you don’t want that to happen again, do you?”.

*How about chickenpox?*

The myth of chickenpox contagion is a funny one. We go back to 1919, where the fraudulent studies began. Researchers took the pus and juice from chickenpox lesions and sprayed it on the orifices of children. Nothing happened. Then they took that liquid and injected it into children, still nothing. No chickenpox spread. Researchers began to make incisions and inject the wound with the liquid. When the site finally became irritated and formed a rash, they chalked this up as contagion. They were not able to transmit chickenpox by any component of a child with chickenpox.

Children who’ve had chickenpox, less cancer, heart disease, arthritis, asthma, eczema. It is a natural discarding of toxins for children whose mothers may not have eaten too well during pregnancy. Or maybe they were fed poorly from birth.

*How about tuberculosis?*

For this one, we look at the Robert Koch experiments. Koch took what he thought was the TB bacillus. He did what he called “passage” through a bunch of animals and always with more disinfectants. He injected that into some people and they got little lumps around the injection, which is the body’s way of encapsulating poisons. Koch, however, was never able to make somebody sick by having a person with TB breathe on them or by them inhaling the breath or the sneezes or whatever of somebody with TB. He never proved contagion.

*And how about the immune system?*

The concept of an “immune system” is necessary to convince people that viruses and bacteria can infect them. Pharma has painted this image of the body where it has a shield that protects against these big bad germs and sometimes it fails and sometimes it doesn’t. The same general theory applies to their pitch for vaccines. The whole idea of the vaccine is that we’re going to give you this poison. You will adjust in some way and be immune to future encounters with this poison. This is not a new concept. This is a superstition that dates back to ancient times. The idea was if you ate a little bit of poison, you would be immune to a larger exposure to the poison.

They made up the concept of your immune to convince you that you that viruses caused disease. That’s why there can’t be antibody-dependent enhancement, pathogenic priming, viro and all these things that are being passed around in the so-called holistic community. If there’s no virus, how is it that when you can contact the wild virus and being made sick?


_______________

What's your take on the subject? Is it laughable? Or are you open to the possibility? I implore you to let this one sit in your mind for a mind, to let it brew a little and to come to your own conclusions. It is certainly an interesting thought.


Additional sources:
The Contagion Myth (book)
The Weston A. Price Podcast - Episode 335
Aajonus Vonderplanitz on Viruses
and here's what Wikipedia has to say about the matter:



That, if anything, should convince you.

*The more people that wake up to this, the weaker the grip of Pharma and Govt becomes. Make no mistake, this is all another means of control -- but it is a massive one that people are scared to confront. If even just a small fraction of the world came to believe what is written above, we would see the knees of world government start to shake a bit. Understanding natural health, the nature of illness, and nutrition is a deadly blow to The Powers That Be.*

COMING SOON, I will continue this topic with a discussion on how to eat to protect yourself from sickness.


----------



## Apollonius (Nov 20, 2021)

My opinion is that it's the fungus that makes people sick. The contagiousness of the disease is due to the spread of spores of the fungi.


----------



## Melchiah (Nov 20, 2021)

I totally Agree its all a giant Hoax.
Nano Technologie thats all it is and ever was. The AI System feeding on our very body and souls.

Strongly recommend to read Bryan396 's work ( They downed his patreon page yesterday there was insane amount of information on Carbon Nano Nodes, Graphene Oxide Nano Tubes Quantum Dots, Hydrogel and how it is all connected to light harvesting and loosh energy farming, Synthethic DNA Protein Strands and all the Good stuff.

The whole food chain is poisened with Nanoparticles (Thanks to Geoengeneering). The Thing many people call Morgellons Disease is actually Nano Systems that assembled it's own eco system inside your body. So everyone got the Hardware what is missing is the software thats why they are pushing so hard to pierce you with a sharp object wish will put a certain fluid in your body (avoiding the trigger word for the AI ceonsorship)  to activate the operating system or more over overwrite your DNA Antennas so you are a big step further genetically connected to the AI System.

Anyway its just a comment so i wont go to much into detail here. Maybe if people are interested i can make detailed thread about it. I mean im no professional like Jean Bryan Pelletier or Tony Pantellersco on that stuff, but im also into Nano research since 2 years. so i know a thing or two about it.

Here's some food for thought:

1. Nano Domestic Quell programm Dossier
2. the UK's Transhumanism Programm
3. Graphene Brain Interface
4. Controlling Proteins
5. Atomic Level Engineering
6. Connecting the Brain to the Cloud


----------



## JoeRob (Nov 20, 2021)

I feel like this is a good video on this topic


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/Dxa1B39cLewh/_


----------



## Persister (Nov 20, 2021)

Doctor Tom Cowan does a wonderful job of explaining the fraud of Covid-19, and the poison inoculations.


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/oBJOwKpgtDqX/_


----------



## Will Scarlet (Nov 21, 2021)

This was recognised by scientists over 100 years ago and is covered here: The ‘Spanish Flu’ Pandemic of 1918


----------



## Gabriel (Nov 22, 2021)

This is yet another subject that is shocking.  Lanka, Cowan, and others have recently spoken about exosomes.  The argument that viruses are merely exosomal mrna material, ie. an intercellular signaling mechanism, has plenty of corroboration in peer-reviewed journals, not just in the books of marginalized researchers.  For example, in the _Journal of General Virology_, regarding exosomes and specifically the HIV virus, Welch writes, "Their high degree of similarity makes differentiating between vesicles and enveloped viruses in biological specimens particularly difficult."  So apparently, many researchers have commented that one of the most difficulty things preventing the isolation and purification is a technique to guarantee the filtration of same sized molecules containing the same genetic material,usually  mRNA,  DNA also.  Stefan Lanka , a virologist has successfully defended this argument in a lawsuit in Germany. 

Since there are 4-5 big research papers discussing the hybridization or chimeras of hiv and the bat coronavirus, is this just a distraction? This one really got me wondering. Very interestingly, in the USA there has never been an infection in any of the BSL-4 labs, the highest level of the most contagious and deadly viruses are supposedly kept there:

Real-world experience with BSL-4 research labs confirms that they are safe. There are 10 BSL-4 facilities in operation in the United States. With over 100 years of cumulative operation and hundreds of thousands of man-hours of research, there has never been any laboratory-acquired infection or community infection by such organisms. That track record is also proof that you don’t need to ban something to make it safe. You need ongoing, stringent, and independent regulation to do that. The BSL-4 research in the NEIDL will be under the surveillance of the Boston Public Health Commission, the United States Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, and the National Institutes of Health.

So, this seems surprising to me, given that it's just human nature to make a single error in 100 cumulative operation years.  How is that possible?  I remember as a kid when the Reston monkeys died, and I guess that was the whole point - a psyop.  perhaps kill some monkeys with any poison.  

Interestingly, Ebola has some curious timing - the "outbreak" began simultaneously in numerous villages along the border, within the months following Mobutu's reversal of opinion of western influence.  Ebola did not stop until he changed his mind and allowed westerners to continue business activities in Zaire.  If you ask my opinion, "hemorrhagic fever" is probably some sort of lethal chemical toxin that kills the mucous membranes - the kind of 100% death you would expect.  The mucous membrane swelling is incredible.  It is very difficult to find any evidence on this, one of those narratives that is tightly regulated.  

The point is, it is very well possible that these mRNA/DNA experiments can be turned into a weapon. But don't ask me for proof that these expensive research ideas work, I don't think there is proof.    

For those interested, I found some fascinating books and researchers- frankly, there are too many authors to mention, so I will highlight one or two, not to say they are better than the dozens of interesting books:
A comprehensive book on the subject, _Virus Mania_, in its 6th edition, with over 1300 references, covering virology from the start through the present,  is highly recommended.  It discusses issues such as electron microscopy artifact. 
_Fear of the Invisible_, by Janine Roberts - includes in her book the HIV manuscript pages that were edited last minute by Robert Gallo, basically showing that the foundational papers pertaining to HIV are highly questionable.  
Jim West _DDT/Polio: Virology vs. Toxicology - _explaining the curious overlap in epidemiology between many polio and organophosphates, lead arsenate, and others. There are many others. Polio is a great example of how a disease can be wiped out just be changing the definitions and procedures for diagnosis. Only one place can perform the polio test in the USA now, and you guessed it, they alone determine if its positive.

Anyway, it is impossible to do this subject justice in a few paragraphs. The virus contagion narrative is one of the easiest to find holes in. Let's take for example, yesterday's editorial in _Lancet.  _This editorial reminds the reader that there are plenty of studies that show the vaccinated are getting, let's call it, "symptomatic with a positive PCR test." In fact, often times moreso than the unvaccinated.

So the support for this argument is just about everywhere.  What I want to know is if there is truly a causative agent for anosmia (loss of smell).  Studies show that anosmia is nonspecific, but the sheer number of people with this similar symptom makes we wonder if there is there is a chemical agent responsible, or any of the number of other proposals which is just conjecture at this point.  And I don't know what to think about 5G yet, due to the nature of the research available, but I would love to hear about it within the scope of this original post.


----------



## alltheleaves (Nov 22, 2021)

Melchiah said:


> I totally Agree its all a giant Hoax.
> Nano Technologie thats all it is and ever was. The AI System feeding on our very body and souls.
> 
> Strongly recommend to read Bryan396 's work ( They downed his patreon page yesterday there was insane amount of information on Carbon Nano Nodes, Graphene Oxide Nano Tubes Quantum Dots, Hydrogel and how it is all connected to light harvesting and loosh energy farming, Synthethic DNA Protein Strands and all the Good stuff.
> ...


Apologies for straying off topic with you (those are some scary chapter headings) but rense.com has covered this in a few interviews with "Dr. Nano", who remains anon so he can remain alive. Chemtrails since the late 1990s were the hardware installation, apparently.


_View: https://youtu.be/ODG0ofrwt6Q_


----------



## Will Scarlet (Nov 22, 2021)

alltheleaves said:


> "Dr. Nano", who remains anon so he can remain alive.





Why doesn't the colour of his hair match his moustache and eyebrows? It looks like a 'syrup'.

Does anyone really get taken in by this kind of stuff anymore?


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 22, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> Does anyone really get taken in by this kind of stuff anymore?


Yes.


----------



## alltheleaves (Nov 24, 2021)

Quote: *Why doesn't the colour of his hair match his moustache and eyebrows? It looks like a 'syrup'.*


How is that at all relevant to the issue of viruses and nanotech?


Jeff Rense has a 25 year archive. No one is perfect but that's more than anyone on this site.

Shame. I thought this site would address the argument instead of lame ad hominem attacks.


Forum sliding from "the top".


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 24, 2021)

alltheleaves said:


> I thought this site would address the argument


It was covered extensively back in stolenhistory version one days and all of it is available on here but for reasons best known to themselves new people do not use the search function, prolix mentioned this but his comment was removed by the mods.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Nov 25, 2021)

alltheleaves said:


> How is that at all relevant to the issue of viruses and nanotech?



Absolutely relevant, imo. It illustrates perfectly the ludicrous modern mythology that's has been created around these 'fiction as science' subjects, of which the prime ingredients nearly always include nanotech and aliens.

Besides the OP does *NOT *mention nanotechnology or aliens, it's about virus' being noncontagious.

Btw, some of us have been investigating Sh subjects for more than 25 years, Rense was a conspiracy theorist.



alltheleaves said:


> lame ad hominem attacks.



If you present yourself in such a manner, as 'Dr. Nano' does, then you are inviting ridicule, imo. Using the term 'ad hominem' rather than 'personal' is considered equally 'lame' by some people.



alltheleaves said:


> Forum sliding from "the top".



Please explain.


----------



## grav (Feb 14, 2022)

I also was taken aback at that head of hair. It sends a warning signal ..... or it may be some vril antenna dealio.

I also agree that the airborne cooties is an effective mind control tool.
Germs and viruses are dead and harmless exosomes of detoxification. Does Fuhrer Fauci know that? I'd bet 20 pieces of silver that he does.

But sickness may indeed be "contagious" if we take dirty electricity into account.
I'm reading 3 books about the modern power grid that, since its introduction 100 years ago, has given us influenza, diabetes, cancer, other diseases. At the same time, we`ve been subjected to AMA, Big Pharma. Big Ag, and a vertable cornucopia of toxins in our intentionally corrupted environment. 

In one experiment (I think in The Contagion Myth), dna was placed in water in 2 separate beakers in a room. One beaker was exposed to light, possibly ultraviolet. The dna reacted negatively. After a time, dna in the other beaker showed the same response, suggesting an electromagnetic spread, or resonance.

This contagion by electricity is of course ignored or suppressed by mainstream science.
I realize I'm using the term too broadly, as I am ignorant when it comes to the electromagnetic spectrum, frequency, vibration. Some ranges are in fact beneficial or healing. 5g microwaves are dangerous, even deadly.


----------



## John Galt (Feb 14, 2022)

Crossposting from my thoughts on a relevant thread about the Black Plague. Expanding a little more on what I said in the original post:

"In my eyes, the supposed "Black Plague" is to the pharmaceutical industry what 9/11 was for the war economy and "national security". Using a scattering of random and doctored medieval art/texts, the elite established this narrative to say that _only modern medicine can stop that horrible time from happening again_. It's something they can constantly refer back to. They can always hold it over your head, the people's heads, and it looms in the public psyche. _"You don't want another black plague, do you?"_

In reality, viruses don't transmit. If they did, the populations of countries like India would not exist. What does kill them off, however, is diet. Indians are largely vegan, and by this alone, they wither away. Perhaps that's what the true "Black Plague" was. Not the spread of a mysterious virus, but widespread malnutrition. I am more willing to believe that Europe experienced some kind of shift from primarily eating meat to primarily eating bread and other plant products. We see the effects of this today, in real time. (Again, India. Or any vegan stronghold. America is pivoting to this, as well.)

Civilizations that stray from meat, stray from life. Supposed contagion is just a people becoming malnourished together."

-----


grav said:


> But sickness may indeed be "contagious" if we take dirty electricity into account.



Agreed, this is certainly a huge factor. Our sad, cruel version of the past world's electrical grid + poor diet (marketed as good diet) + a constant barrage of psy-ops = a population that is sad, sick, and dependent.

The happiest people I know have a few things in common: 1. eat a diet of meat, raw milk, raw dairy 2. get plenty of sun and exercise 3. do not use social media or read the news 4. do not live in cities 5. believe in God. 

It's a simple recipe, but one most are not willing to attempt.


----------



## grav (Feb 14, 2022)

John Galt said:


> Indians are largely vegan, and by this alone, they wither away.



I never thought of that. Gandhi was a skeleton from his meager diet and frequent fasting. 
To be honest, I feel guilty for eating meat and wish I could be a vegetarian. I have cut down my intake of meat, fish, seafood. If I could get raw milk, I would, but it's  illegal here, so I get the next best thing. I have also been known to drink out of the cream carton. My bad.  Raw dairy is banned, but cigarettes aren't. I never eat veal, as it is a form of animal abuse.
I buy only free range eggs, which is a lot easier than it used to be. 
I used to live in Amish country and you are so right about that healthy way of life. Their farm practices and strong family structure set an example that we should all Imitate as much as possible. Maybe not the horse drawn carriages, though.


----------



## John Galt (Feb 14, 2022)

grav said:


> I never thought of that. Gandhi was a skeleton from his meager diet and frequent fasting.
> To be honest, I feel guilty for eating meat and wish I could be a vegetarian. I have cut down my intake of meat, fish, seafood. If I could get raw milk, I would, but it's  illegal here, so I get the next best thing. I have also been known to drink out of the cream carton. My bad.  Raw dairy is banned, but cigarettes aren't. I never eat veal, as it is a form of animal abuse.
> I buy only free range eggs, which is a lot easier than it used to be.
> I used to live in Amish country and you are so right about that healthy way of life. Their farm practices and strong family structure set an example that we should all Imitate as much as possible. Maybe not the horse drawn carriages, though.



I don't think you should feel guilty for eating meat, as it's necessary to a live a healthy life. Plus, modern cows are bred specifically to be eaten. That's just the stage they've reached. Alternatively, you could eat game like deer. A single deer, quartered and frozen away, could last you for a year or two. A cow even more.

If raw dairy is illegal and you used to live near the amish, I assume you're somewhere in America. It's illegal where I am too, but pet shops sell it as "pet milk -- not fit for human consumption" and that's just how it is. A good enough loophole to sell it to people. Buyers assume the "risk".

The Amish truly have it figured out. And with the direction cars are headed in (full of EMF devices), I'm starting to wish I rode a horse and carriage around too. A majority of supposed contagious and chronic issues that plague modern humans are totally absent in the Amish and other similar tribes.


----------



## grav (Feb 21, 2022)

John Galt said:


> I don't think you should feel guilty for eating meat, as it's necessary to a live a healthy life



It's the inhumane farming system I object to, not the actual consumption of meat.
Animal protein and fat are indeed necessary for good health.
TMI to get into for this thread.

I've lived around Amish and Mennonite commuties, and while I admire their determination to steer clear of modern technology, I recognize how impossible it would be for us modern fools to recreate their sustainable way of life.

The elites don't eat the toxic food we do. They get organic meat, bread, fruit, and veggies from? somewhere. They drink unpolluted water, or even the so-called living waters that surely don't come in plastic bottles from Walmart. 

They also don't get real Covid or any other vaccines.
Like the Rockefellers, they have holistic doctors and would never ever see an AMA doctor,  except for proven surgeons or immunology specialists.


----------

